# What is this?



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Found this in my driveway. No idea what it is. It was in a place that it could have fallen off either my model 3 or my model X. It is about 1.5" in diameter.

One AttaBoy given to anyone who can help me identify it.


----------



## Alex K (Jul 8, 2018)

Looks like a conduit fitting. It screws onto the end of a threaded (1”) conduit pipe. Used on the inside of a breaker box, for example, to hold a conduit pipe in place - hence the UL designation.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Excellent. Thank you. So nothing that fell off a car. Will assume it is random universe waste blown onto my property from recent high winds.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> Excellent. Thank you. So nothing that fell off a car. Will assume it is random universe waste blown onto my property from recent high winds.


Wait just a damn minute...You promised the man an ATTABOY!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

If I may ...









Or would he prefer "25 Special Internet Bonus Points of Absolutely No Value"?


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

More than you asked for, here is the tool used to tighten that feature:







(Gardner Bender LNW-3PC LNW locknut wrench set)

adjust your speakers before watching their unnecessarily-macho-generic-rock-music accompanied product video:






The seasoned sparky (electrician) will scoff and reach for a flat blade screwdriver along with a hammer. If you fancy learning more about electrician trades have a look at Electrician U (YouTube channel) which is loaded with educational content.


----------

